# [Emerge]"agriffis: command not found"

## Raffo

alla fine di ogni sync mi da sempre questo errore

```
>>> Updating Portage cache... -/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 4: agriffis: command not found                                                    |/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 4: agriffis: command not found              ...done!

```

il processo nn viene interrotto, ma vorrei sapere da cosa dipende e come posso correggerlo...Last edited by Raffo on Wed Sep 01, 2004 12:30 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## n3m0

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> alla fine di ogni sync mi da sempre questo errore
> 
> ```
> >>> Updating Portage cache... -/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 4: agriffis: command not found                                                    |/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 4: agriffis: command not found              ...done!
> 
> ...

 

Hai provato a controllare la riga 4 di /usr/sbin/ebuild.sh?

Ho controllato nel mio e quella parola non esiste proprio.

In realtà non credo nemmeno che esista un comando con quel nome.

E' probabile che tu abbia un ebuild.sh corrotto.

----------

## Raffo

@n3m0: ovviamente ho già controllato il file ed ho postato per questo, nn riesco proprio a capire questo errore...la riga n°4 è addirittura commentata!!

```
# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/portage/bin/ebuild.sh,v 1.154 2004/02/04 22:40:21 carpaski Exp $

```

----------

## n3m0

Mi correggo. E' altamente probabile che "agriffis" faccia parte della 4a riga del tuo ebuild.sh. Ma la quarta riga di solito è un commento come questo: 

```
# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/portage/bin/ebuild.sh,v 1.154 2004/02/04 22:40:21 carpaski Exp $
```

Dovresti avere agriffis al posto del mio carpaski.

Forse accidentalmente agriffis è uscito fuori dal commento e ti da quella noia. Controlla.

----------

## Raffo

in pratica dovrei sostituire agriffis a carpaski? se si, nn mi sembra proprio una buona idea, anche perchè agriffis io nn so proprio cosa sia e se ho carcaski in quella linea un motivo ci sarà! cmq ora provo a sostituire e a fare un sync per controllare...

----------

## Raffo

ho provato a rifare il sync con la riga cambiata e mi da sempre lo stesso errore..ho notato solo ora uno strano "-" prima di "/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh"...è normale??

----------

## n3m0

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> in pratica dovrei sostituire agriffis a carpaski? se si, nn mi sembra proprio una buona idea, anche perchè agriffis io nn so proprio cosa sia e se ho carcaski in quella linea un motivo ci sarà! cmq ora provo a sostituire e a fare un sync per controllare...

 

Hai anche tu carpaski e pure ti da l'errore su agriffis...Mah.

Cmq no, non volevo che sostituissi, ipotizzavo solo che la tua quarta riga fosse corrotta e che venisse processata perche' magari il commento era saltato. Ma mi sa che è un commento speciale e viene processato lo stesso.

A sto punto l'errore deve essere da qualche altra parte.

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> ho provato a rifare il sync con la riga cambiata e mi da sempre lo stesso errore..ho notato solo ora uno strano "-" prima di "/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh"...è normale??

 

Credo di si. Se guardi bene l'output, alla riga dopo ci trovi anche un "|" prima di "/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh"...

E' probabile che si sia interfogliato lo stderr con lo "spinner" sparato sullo stdout. Insomma, non ti preoccupa', non e' niente.

----------

## tomasino

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> anche perchè agriffis io nn so proprio cosa sia

 

http://dev.gentoo.org/~agriffis/, diciamo un tipo con le palle  :Wink: 

Spiacente di non poterti aiutare per il problema, ciao!

----------

## Raffo

@tomasino: se mi apposto vicino casa sua e lo colpisco col fucile da cecchino alla testa, risolvo il mio errore?  :Laughing: 

----------

## Raffo

up

----------

## randomaze

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> il processo nn viene interrotto, ma vorrei sapere da cosa dipende e come posso correggerlo...

 

Posta l'output di:

```
head -n 6 /usr/sbin/ebuild.sh
```

----------

## Raffo

output di "head -n 6 /usr/sbin/ebuild.sh" :

```
#!/bin/bash

# Copyright 1999-2003 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/portage/bin/ebuild.sh,v 1.154 2004/02/04 22:40:21 carpaski Exp $

SANDBOX_PREDICT="${SANDBOX_PREDICT}:/proc/self/maps:/dev/console:/usr/lib/portage/pym"

```

----------

## randomaze

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> output di "head -n 6 /usr/sbin/ebuild.sh"

 

 :Sad: 

Allora suppongo che il problema sia nell'ebuild che stai emergendo... prova a rifare l'emerge sync oppure controlla l'ebuild in questione

----------

## Raffo

mi da questo errore a tutti i sync che faccio...

----------

## randomaze

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> mi da questo errore a tutti i sync che faccio...

 

Allora forse hai il portage rovinato.

Prova a fare qualcosa tipo:

```
#mv /usr/portage /usr/portage_old

#emerge sync
```

----------

## Raffo

ho provato a fare come mi hai detto e nn mi da più quell'errore!!!!!!!  :Very Happy: 

ora che me ne faccio di portage_old?? lo rimuovo?? 

aggiungo con immensa gioia il tag risolto  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> ora che me ne faccio di portage_old?? lo rimuovo?? 

 

magari prima fai:

```
#cp -R /usr/portage_old/packages/* /usr/portage/packages/

#cp -R /usr/portage_old/distfiles/* /usr/portage/distfiles/
```

giusto per rimettere a posto sorgenti e pacchetti binari  :Wink: 

----------

## Raffo

ho dovuto dare un mkdir /usr/portage/distfiles perchè la cartella nn esisteva, ma ora dovrebbe essere finalmente tutto ok....cmq ancora grazie mille randomaze  :Wink: 

----------

## Raffo

oggi sono andato a rifare il sync e l'errore è riapparso!!!! aiuto!!!  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Raffo

edit: postato per erroreLast edited by Raffo on Tue Aug 31, 2004 6:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

Rifai la procedura... e cerca il processo che ti incasina tutto

----------

## Raffo

mi potresti solo dire che succede se nn copio la directory packages?? se nn copio distfiles l'unico problema sarà che dovrò riscaricare i pacchetti che installo?? thx

----------

## randomaze

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> mi potresti solo dire che succede se nn copio la directory packages?? se nn copio distfiles l'unico problema sarà che dovrò riscaricare i pacchetti che installo?? thx

 

Se non copi la packages non avrai pacchetti binari (supposto che nu ne abbia)

Se non copi la distfiles dovrai riscaricare come hai detto.

Nota che puoi anche usare mv e non cp  :Wink: 

----------

## Raffo

ho rifatto la procedura e tentanto un emerge -uDpv world ho questo outpu:

```
These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies /python

python

python

python

python

python                                                                         \

has_version() in global scope: x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.2.0

has_version() in global scope: x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.2.0

has_version() in global scope: x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.2.0                    /

alsa

cups

x86                                                                             

has_version() in global scope: x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce-2.1.1-r1

has_version() in global scope: x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce-2.1.1-r1

has_version() in global scope: x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce-2.1.1-r1

has_version() in global scope: x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce-2.1.3

has_version() in global scope: x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce-2.1.3

has_version() in global scope: x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce-2.1.3

has_version() in global scope: x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce-2.1.6

has_version() in global scope: x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce-2.1.6

has_version() in global scope: x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce-2.1.6

has_version() in global scope: x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce-2.1.7

has_version() in global scope: x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce-2.1.7

has_version() in global scope: x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce-2.1.7

has_version() in global scope: x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce-2.1.9

has_version() in global scope: x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce-2.1.9

has_version() in global scope: x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce-2.1.9                

gnome                                                                           

cups                                                                            

gnome

gnome

gnome

gnome

gnome                                                                           

python                                                                          

ldap

motif

encode

cups

oggvorbis

opengl

ssl

pam                                                                             

esd

motif

slang

tcltk

oggvorbis

cdr                                                                             

gphoto2                                                                         

sdl

xmms

sdl

xmms

sdl

xmms

sdl

xmms

sdl

xmms

sdl

xmms                                                                            

opengl                                                                          

pam                                                                             

..done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libpcre-4.5 [4.4] -debug  341 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/imlib2-1.1.2 [1.1.1] +X -doc +gif +jpeg -mmx +nls +pn

Total size of downloads: 1,196 kB

```

nn avevo mai visto un outup del genere. e mi spaventa nn poco.. qualcuno sa dirmi il perchè o una soluzione?? nn ho fatto niente di diverso dalle procedure consigliatemi precendentemente da randomaze, nn ho solo copiato la cartella distfiles...

----------

## randomaze

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> ho rifatto la procedura e tentanto un emerge -uDpv world 

 

Mi sa che hai dato un "emerge -udpv world" con la 'd' minuscola (debug).

----------

## Raffo

ne sono sicuro, l'ho fatto con la D maiuscola, ho controllato. ora l'ho rifatto e nn mi ha dato più quelle "scrittacce"...rifaccio un sinc per vedere se mi da quell'errore maledetto...

----------

## Raffo

niente, ancora quell'errore, nn so più che inventarmi  :Sad: 

----------

## Raffo

up, se qualcuno ha qualche idea posti...

----------

## Raffo

io provo ad uppare, nn si sa mai che a qualcuno venga qualche geniale intuizione  :Very Happy: 

----------

